# Sorrow Cottage [Ye Ole Crow] - February 2014



## antonymes (Feb 17, 2014)

Visited with NakedEye. I've passed this house so many times in the last 10 years on what has now become 
a twice a year road trip. Standing outside a week before Christmas last year, I completely dismissed this 
place as being way too trashed from the outside. Who would have thought it was full of such beautiful artefacts?

A lovely cabinet




The evil boy




Old picture




Radio 1




Radio 2




Poppy day




Putting pen to paper




X ray specs?




Green Shield Stamps




Burnt door




Heirlooms




Handbag




Whosoever shall call on the Name of the LORD shall be saved




Mirrors and embrocation




Potions




Praise




The Holy Bible




Jewels




Time




Jug




Beautiful things




Thanks for looking.​


----------



## mockingbird (Feb 17, 2014)

Another pleasure to view, thanks for the share!


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Feb 17, 2014)

Beautiful pic's, sad story! 
Thanks for sharing. .


----------



## Mars Lander (Feb 17, 2014)

oh my ,,,,, (falls off chair, recovers and gets backup again) just exceptionally wonderful, sheer epic in all olde worlde ways. Was toying with going here on Sat WISH we had now!!! Marvellous mate. well bloody done!!!!


----------



## cunningplan (Feb 17, 2014)

Fantastic job again, shame about the sad story


----------



## antonymes (Feb 17, 2014)

cunningplan said:


> Fantastic job again, shame about the sad story



There's always a sad story with these sort of places. A pleasure to visit though. Very special.


----------



## antonymes (Feb 17, 2014)

Mars Lander said:


> oh my ,,,,, (falls off chair, recovers and gets backup again) just exceptionally wonderful, sheer epic in all olde worlde ways. Was toying with going here on Sat WISH we had now!!! Marvellous mate. well bloody done!!!!



Mars, it's truly epic! Do it!


----------



## tumble112 (Feb 17, 2014)

This is a stunning location and you have captured it superbly. As I said before in one of my ramblings, every derelict place has a sadness about it but usually we are left to guess, when you discover the reason it brings a whole new dimension to it.


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Feb 17, 2014)

grand stuff, thanks for sharing. love seeing these places, fills me with hope that there are still hidden gems waiting to be found!


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 18, 2014)

Wow, what a place. Every explorers dream to stumble into one of these! 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 18, 2014)

What a treasure trove I hope it stays like that!!superb photos thanks for sharing.


----------



## perjury saint (Feb 18, 2014)

*Nicely done... Some FANTASTIC old photos laying around in here eh?*


----------



## Richard Davies (Feb 18, 2014)

It looks like it was last lived in at least 40 years ago, even then by someone old.


----------



## antonymes (Feb 18, 2014)

perjury saint said:


> *Nicely done... Some FANTASTIC old photos laying around in here eh?*



Lovely place PS


----------



## Gritstone (Feb 18, 2014)

The place is an absolute treasure trove, I had some mountaineering goggles like those once!


----------



## Pipsmith83 (Feb 25, 2014)

Does anyone know the story behind this place and why it got left as it is? Thanks I'd be really interested to hear about it.


----------



## LittleOz (Feb 25, 2014)

Simply gorgeous


----------



## TeeJF (Feb 26, 2014)

Stunning artefacts. Hope they don't get lifted.


----------



## carol p (Feb 26, 2014)

Amazing photos !


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Feb 27, 2014)

Absolutely extroardinary place. And very isolated/ rural I would guess, given the lack of destruction by idiots! Thanks for the share.


----------

